# Brisket,  To Foil or not to Foil



## lovemesomeq (Mar 6, 2017)

just wondering how many of u are foiling, specially interested in the ones using a charcoal smoker. If u do foil at what temp do u usually wrap it up? I myself will be using a Wsm ,I just picked up a 13lb prime brisket today,was like 3.29 a pound which is a great deal in this part of town,and it will be sitting in the fridge for a week or so for extra tenderizing. thanks all Carlos


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey Carlos,

I generally foil late in the process, usually at 175-180 IT, just so I can get a nice bark and still capture some of those delicious drippings.  I treat butts the same say.  I also dry smoke, no water in water pan.  Just a personal preference around here. 

Looking forward to the pics!

Ray


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 6, 2017)

Depends...  If I need to push the cook a bit, I'll foil at the 165° mark or so.  If I'm not pushed for time, I'll let it ride naked to get a serious bark.

Like Ray, no water in the pan for me.


----------



## lovemesomeq (Mar 6, 2017)

thanks you both,, do u notice any differences?, i am more interested in producing a tender and juicy brisket, then i can work on perfecting the bark.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 6, 2017)

LovemesomeQ said:


> thanks you both,, do u notice any differences?, i am more interested in producing a tender and juicy brisket, then i can work on perfecting the bark.


Wrapping will help with that.  When the brisket hits the stall (145-160), wrap it and let it go until the IT is around 200°, then probe it a bit and see if the tenderness is where it needs to be.  Probe should go in with out much, if any, resistance.  Probe in several places.

By foiling, you'll lose some of the harder bark, but like you said, you can work on that later if you want to.


----------



## joe black (Mar 6, 2017)

In some of your research, try butcher paper instead of foil.  I haven't tried it yet, but a lot of folks are using it with good success.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Depends...  If I need to push the cook a bit, I'll foil at the 165° mark or so.  If I'm not pushed for time, I'll let it ride naked to get a serious bark.
> 
> Like Ray, no water in the pan for me.










Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Depends...  If I need to push the cook a bit, I'll foil at the 165° mark or so.  If I'm not pushed for time, I'll let it ride naked to get a serious bark.
> 
> Like Ray, no water in the pan for me.



X2.  Not a fan of foil on anything smoked unless I absolutely have to--turns the bark I've worked to achieve into mush.  Water in water pans has the same effect:  puts off a rubbery texture and a bitter taste when combined with the smoke imho.


----------

